# Christmas Miracle for Daughter When Stranger Returns Mother's Wedding Ring After 1959 Plane Crash



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2014)

Through the ancestry website, this daughter was able to be located by this kind logger who found her mother's wedding ring, after her parents were killed in a plane crash in 1959...http://7online.com/news/man-finds-w...f-59-plane-crash-tracks-down-daughter/422481/




> NEW JERSEY (WABC) --
> The parents of a young girl disappeared in 1959 while flying to Washington state, her pilot father and mother never heard from again. And for more than a decade, the family lived under a shroud of mystery.
> 
> Now, Joyce Wharton lives in New Jersey. And she recently received a wondrous gift from a stranger that brought back memories more than a half-century in the past.
> ...


----------



## Raven (Dec 21, 2014)

The finding of something so small as a ring after a plane crash is a miracle.
A wonderful Christmas gift for the daughter and touching story for all of us.
Thank you SeaBreeze for finding it for us to read.


----------

